# The Madness has to stop. Please sign this petition.



## meelosh (Feb 11, 2012)

I created a petition on the Whitehouse website to ask the President to stop issuing executive orders and let congress do its job. Surely there must be at least 100,000 people that feel as I do about the subject. Please sign the petition and spread it far and wide.

http://wh.gov/eHb6
Click and sign. Takes mere seconds and you may make a difference in
how this country is run.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I signed up last night with my email, but have not received a confirmation email yet. Maybe I better check my spam files.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't know what I am doing wrong, I have tried three times to create and account, but I never get a confirmation email to finish setting up the account.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Maybe they don't like you. I signed up last night and got confirmation right away. Petition signed.

Now maybe we should start one to have him impeach himself.

Huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Third try is a charm. Petition signed.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I'll sign it but only if there's another petition to the House/boehner to stop playing games, get together with the opposition and start to constructively solve the nation's problems by working together like congress has worked together for the last two hundred plus years, excluding the last 15 or so........both sides need to be smartened up! Tired of the senseless time wasting finger pointing from both sides!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH.... I agree 100% with you. I have written letter to my representatives tell them something along this lines. Just because you are a REP or DEM. Your party is only representing about 40% of this nation. The other 60% didn't vote for you or don't share your political beliefs 100%. So you need to make laws for the whole country not just 40%. You need to work with people not just your 40%. You need to make constructive decisions for the good of all not just 40%..... You can see where I went with this. But that is the problem with all of the elected officials... both sides. They think it is an us vs them mentality. When they need to do good for the whole.

The Rep's are mad because the Dem's for awhile were ramming legislation through that was pretty much one sided. Now they are playing games. Which hurts the country and our nation.

Also i blame the President. He has many times just pointed fingers one way and not at his political party. Which both are the problem. The president has also "drawn lines in the sand" and not given in. He has made stupid comments that make things worse. He says he is bipartisan but truly isn't. He does the dog and pony show with beer summits or going to pool halls and what not. But that is all smoke and mirrors. Just playing to the voters and trying to save face for his political party's own blunders. But that is all the "playing politics" that is the joke our nation has become....BOTH SIDES are to blame on this.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> I'll sign it but only if there's another petition to the House/boehner to stop playing games, get together with the opposition and start to constructively solve the nation's problems by working together like congress has worked together for the last two hundred plus years, excluding the last 15 or so........both sides need to be smartened up! Tired of the senseless time wasting finger pointing from both sides!


I don't want to do this HH, but I have to disagree. I don't believe in negotiating my principles away a piece at a time. The liberals do not negotiate. Surely people have noticed that have they not? It's nearly or always the right who negotiates. That's why we are where we are now. We have negotiated our principles, and the principles this nation was founded on including the constitution. It's time to put on the brakes and tell them no more. Not an inch. 
I think the real conservatives are set to take the senate. Now it's time to call the republicans and chew their behind for abandoning the principles the party was founded on. They told Reagan to tone it down or he would loose. Do any of you remember the second election? Reagan took 49 states. Doesn't that get through the tick skulls in Washington?


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

You are absolutely correct, Chuck! I wrote our three reps again yesterday! Not that a single email does anything, but there is strength in numbers- might makes right! That's what our nation was based on! If the complainers of both sides would just start blitzing the reps with emails and constructive ideas ...........
The idea of no compromise will sink the Republican Party again, Plainsman! Too far right would be just as bad as too far left, only different! Somewhere in between is best, IMHO! Most democratic civilized countries work well with most political parties bashing heads and ultimately working things out amicably. That's one of them any reasons we are falling behind. Not that I'm a political expert in any way, shape or form. But IMHO the dysfunctional type of govt we have now has got to go. All the nonsense, finger pointing, political gamesmanship, etc. 
enough rants from me. I'm going camping/fishing.......


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman! Too far right would be just as bad as too far left,


I whole heartedly agree, but we have not seen to far right for as long as I can remember. Well, not in Washington anyway. We see it in money worshipers like some North Dakota Farm Bureau people and to many of our legislators.



> The idea of no compromise will sink the Republican Party again,


Your suckering to much for the lamestream media. Republicans compromise far to much and liberals far to little. The last time liberals compromised was when Reagan took 49 states. It took that shock for the liberals to read the writing on the wall. Reagan had a way to make the enemy compromise, and that's why the wall came down in Berlin and Reagan got things done at home. Today some conservatives don't vote because they are so disillusioned with the republican liberal light party. The Tea Party is not to far right, but people to far right have joined the Tea Party because everyone else is left including the republican establishment.



> I'm going camping/fishing.......


 Best of luck HH. I'm trying to find a week to get away for that myself. We fished Oahe for three days and it was great. Now for Devils Lake. The best fishing may be over, but I want to camp just as much.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

What in the hell are you talking about,Bush had 291 excetetive orders to Obamas 182 excetetive orders.


----------



## meelosh (Feb 11, 2012)

adokken said:


> What in the hell are you talking about,Bush had 291 excetetive orders to Obamas 182 excetetive orders.


Not that is matters, as the petition's open timeframe to sign has long since passed but, there is something that really needs to be pounded into the liberal brain of Obama supporters: IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT BUSH DID. Two wrongs don't make a right and Obama can't justify (and neither can you) his lousy leadership by saying "well, Bush did it more". That is a cop out and a stupid one at that. If he doesn't want to be like Bush, then he shouldn't be using it all. I was mostly too young to care about politics during the Bush administration but I can tell you, I don't like ANY president to use "excetetive" orders, especially to dictate national policy. That is "what the hell" I was talking about.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I read somewhere that Obama had over 900 executive orders. I suppose that includes many minor ones. I have not done a factcheck on that. I think we need to look for the real numbers. I do know one thing for sure. He uses executive orders that are beyond the power of the president. That violates the constitution. Of course that means nothing to him because he violates the constitution in other ways. I don't think we should impeach him, I think we should try him for treason.


----------

